# prayers please.



## JCBANJO02 (Oct 25, 2011)

After 12 years and 2 kids 3yo and 9 mnth old boys my wife tells me she is not happy anymore, she says she loves me but has fallen out of love with me. This is the hardest thing I have ever been throught in my life. She says she is willing to try and fall in love with me again but doesn't know if she can. I have not been perfect dring our marriage but haved never cheated just mainly taking her for granted. I am willing to change everything to make this work between me and her. Now through the kids in and I am a complete basket case!. I can not imagine going through life not being able to come home to the 3 of them everyday. Don't get me wrong Iam not thinking of harming myself just need some support to deal with this and prayers she can find the love she had for me in the past.
Thanks!


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 25, 2011)

Praying for you and your family.........................


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 25, 2011)

praying and wishing you the best of luck.  She's willing to try.  That's a major starting in point.  Mine never was interested in trying until it was to late.


----------



## KEG (Oct 25, 2011)

Mine wasn't willing to try.  Talk to her and LISTEN to her.  If you go the counseling route, find a counselor with a history and a reputation for saving marriages.  Some don't work that way.  Your children deserve for both of you to at least try.  Some marriages don't work out for one reason or another but both of you should be able to look your children in the eye when they are older and tell them that you did everything possible to try and make your marriage work.  Praying for you, your wife and your children!


----------



## BDD (Oct 26, 2011)

Parys won't hurt, but you need to do a few things.

I'm sure the 9 month old and all the rest of her mom duties are wearing her out.
Go out of your way to give her some time off, she has probably forgot what she likes to
do but she needs to find something. Also, set up a weekly or bi-weekly date night.
Maybe go out one week, and the next week spend the night at home WITH NO KIDS.

You also need to do the little things that may her feel special, stuff like leaving her notes,
flowers, phone calls just to see how she's doing anything that lets her know your thinking
of her.  

I've been married 30 years and have been through this more then once, now I understand.

Good luck,


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 26, 2011)

My Prayers are added for you and your family.


----------



## Goddard (Oct 26, 2011)

Great advice from BDD.    I will add my prayers as well.   If you are both willing to work on it, that is a great start.   Just try and think of her before you think of yourself is a great start.    It isn't about how much money you spend on her, it is more about appreciating everything she does for you and the family.    Good luck!


----------



## scottl29 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm adding my prayers to you. I went through some of this not too long ago. It's hard. You got her at one point and I'm sure that you can get her again. You need to try dating her again and getting out of the every day routine. It's hard with kids and work and all of life but she want to feel important. My suggestion is to call her up and ask her on a date. Bring her flowers and pretend like it's the first time. It adds a lot. Let me know if you need anything. I can help with what I went through along with some other friends.


----------

